# ppp tear stain remover



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i know i should have searched but i get grumpy trying to search sometimes, anyway, anyone used the PPP (professional pet products) tear stain remover, I found it at Pets-Fart, uh I mean Pets Mart, thought I would see if there was any feedback on it

http://www.dog-training.com/ppp.htm (scroll down)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pets Fart





















Love it, good typo Joe :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Oh by the way I did check out the PPP tear stain remover too. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 3 2005, 09:13 PM
> *Pets Fart
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So does it work. I have seen it in the stores...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jun 4 2005, 01:48 AM
> *Feedback on the Pets Fart?????????????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ahhhhhhhh, Darn.

love that too Per Fart


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have used the PPP wipes for the eyes, and they don't remove stains, they just help remove the dry stuff in the very corners of the eye that is hard to get to without irritating the eye. I still find a wash cloth and shampoo the only thing that helps Indy's tear stains







Indy is teething so bad right now, that nothing is helping his tear stains. This morning at 5 AM I was using the PPP dental wipes and one of his really tiny front teeth fell out and he has another just hanging in there ready to go any minute. Can't wait for all the teething to be over with and hopefully he will go back to normal as far as the tear staining..it is getting much worse at the moment.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I bought the PPP tearstain remover and it didn't do anything for Massimo either. Just washing his face everyday keeps the stains light. I've tried just about every product, but the face washing works best.









-c


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella had really bad tear staining until I had to take her to the vet for a stomach problem and he put her on antibiotics and ever since, they are all gone. I wouldn't put her on antibiotics just for the tear stains but let me tell you...it's the only thing that worked for her!


----------

